# what is the most humane way to bury when a pet passes



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

this is a sensitive topic - but our bearded dragon, Elizabeth, passed away today. 

I dont know what to do with her now? Please no jokes about this..but what do people normally do with pets when they pass? 
thx for your help...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you. I am not to sure how big Elizabeth is but when I have small pets pass I wrap them in cotton with a rock in the wrapping and throw them in a the ocean or river. Mind you I do it when no one is around but I make sure everything I throw in will breal down. I hope you fing the way you are going to feel comfortable with.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Once when I was young I buried a rabbit in the backyard. I wrapped it in a towel then placed it in a shoe box, and then dug a hole 3 feet deep. Placed the rabbit in the ground and cover it up. I have also given my old old cat to the vet after it passed away in my arms.

just a couple of ideas

take care


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

awww..thx.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, is always hard to loose a pet. We use to buried our birds at my moms house in her front yard, we did like a little ceremony for them


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> Once when I was young I buried a rabbit in the backyard. I wrapped it in a towel then placed it in a shoe box, and then dug a hole 3 feet deep. Placed the rabbit in the ground and cover it up. I have also given my old old cat to the vet after it passed away in my arms.
> 
> just a couple of ideas
> 
> take care


3 feet deep is the key, otherwise coyotes might dig it out as I was told when I buried a calf.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

we buried Kaleeko our Mbu Puffer..
then put some huge concrete bricks over top of the hole.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I know that you can take your cat to the vet and have it cremated. If you bury it just make sure it is deep enough. I know my cousin puts her cats in plastic bags so the smell stays in and puts rocks over so the ***** don't dig them up. I hate to even think of these things. All my animals get private cremations.*


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

All my pets went to the gardens around the house, with a marking.

Not only is it a safe place for them to rest but it also releases great stuff for the flowers, so when the garden blooms they're the 1st thing that comes to my mind


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I cant bury her at the house..then i thought about pet cemeteries? ive been googling and havent had much luck..my daughter really wants to not just "throw her away"..and i agree..im at a loss...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

You could always just go out to the forrest or lake or some place wilderness and do it there, we used to do that when i was a kid with our pets.

or even a friends/family backyard?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I had my cat of 13 years cremated a year after our dog who was also 13 and cremated . We had planned on scattering the ashes one day but they remain in their urns untill that day comes.I still pull Buggsie out now and then to say hi...I miss her dearly and still brings a tear to my eye . I know it might be a bit weird but we still have them side by side . I dont think will ever scatter the ashes to tell you the truth as I like to be able to say hi to them both now and then when I go into the closet.
NOT trying to be funny at all . This is whay I have done . Works real good for me.
On a side note we took a friends cat to the vet em to be cremated and they gave us back the ashes as well as a clay imprint ( nicely done ) of its paw along with name as a keepsake.

So sorry for your loss ...it alwaays hard . when you loose a family member


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thats a wonderful story..thank you.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I know it sounds bad but you can freeze her to help from decaying so you can get more time to figure something out.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I was wondering about freezing..my daughter just walked away from me, she doesnt want to deal with this so i guess its up to me...

 im not good at this stuff


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Hgi Glad I am not the only one who does this. I had my hamsters in my freezer for like 6 months. Didn't want to throw them in by myself and no one would come with me.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

When our dog of 15 years died, we made a coffin for him and went to a remote island and buried him there (and the tide went out while we were there, the boat got stuck on the beach, and we were stuck there for 6 hours). 

I personally like the idea of cremation (I'm not sure how it works for smaller animals), but its a bit of an easier way to let them go (ashes in the ocean or in the wind) than having to bury them, especially when you are a kid.

Pinkjell, I know this is hard to deal with, but I think its best to be keep your head up and be supportive. Its hard when you lose a pet as a kid (I am assuming your daughter is young here). When we lost our dog, my father was very supportive and made a coffin for him. It made it a lot easier for us to deal with because he took care of all the details while we moped. Good luck.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, shes 14..and elizabeth was a huge part of our family..we even drove to calgary and she sat on my shoulder for 14 hours (we made quite a few stops)...

thank you for the advice..


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I googled to see if there was a pet cremation service in van and there is :

Cremation Options for Until We Meet Again

Might be easiest but most expensive path, but then you can spread ashes.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for taking the time to do that for us. It is really appreciated.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have 2 dogs buried on my parents ranch.. quite deep and close to the homestead so the coyotes dont get them.. Its hard to lose a pet.. i hope you find something to do.. i think in a forest would be the best.. i would not use plastic as it takes a while to break down..


----------

